# A few poundering question on a 2003 Altima se



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greetings:
I have a few questions that I could use some insight on a 2003 Altima se. here they are:

I'm having an unusual problwm with the driver's side window. Sometimes when I'm rolling the driver's side window up and it gets to the top it starts to roll down automatically, like it possesed. I have to do this a couple of times in order for it to stay rolled up. Any thoughts on this issues? I 'm thinking the controller switch is on its way out.


When I place a CD in the CD slot it, the LEd display blinks TRACK 1 no matter what which CD I place in. Possible mechanism porblem? Has anyone else experienced this?

The driver's side seat squeeks every now and then, but its annoying sound. Any thought on this?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

how long have you owened this car? has it ever been in a flood? that could screw up the electronics and explain the squeeks in the seat it could be rusting


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

mr said:


> how long have you owened this car? has it ever been in a flood? that could screw up the electronics and explain the squeeks in the seat it could be rusting



I'v had the car 1-1.2 years. No its not a flood car. Any other takers on this?


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Greetings:
> I have a few questions that I could use some insight on a 2003 Altima se. here they are:
> 
> I'm having an unusual problwm with the driver's side window. Sometimes when I'm rolling the driver's side window up and it gets to the top it starts to roll down automatically, like it possesed. I have to do this a couple of times in order for it to stay rolled up. Any thoughts on this issues? I 'm thinking the controller switch is on its way out.
> ...



Do you have leather seats, cuz I know my seatbelt was rubbing and that was causing a squeak. Have you done any alterations or do you live in an area with especially bad roads. I know that I have had some issues with connections coming loose over time in my area due to bad roads and lowering my car.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The windows have a safety mechanism that makes it roll down about 5 inches when it senses any force before it is all the way up. Put your arm in the window and hit the auto button, when it hits your arm, it will stop and roll back down. There is something wrong with the sensor, and I have no idea how to fix it...


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

eleuthardt said:


> Do you have leather seats, cuz I know my seatbelt was rubbing and that was causing a squeak. Have you done any alterations or do you live in an area with especially bad roads. I know that I have had some issues with connections coming loose over time in my area due to bad roads and lowering my car.



No leather seat and no alterations.
Roads are fine in New Hampshire. My wife is a "stay at home mom" so the car doesn't see much action in terms of driving. Its a 2003 model with only 32,000 miles it.


Watson, thanks for the tip I'll try that when I get home tonight...


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Londonderry.... you nuts? the roads around my house, my in-law's house, my parents house... they're all horrible. heh.

The CD player might just be dead Frank. I've seen factory players crap out pretty quick sometimes for no reason. *shrug* maybe you could find a replacement on ebay for cheap from people who replaced theirs. Who knows. The rest... I dunno.

Good luck

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> Londonderry.... you nuts? the roads around my house, my in-law's house, my parents house... they're all horrible. heh.
> 
> The CD player might just be dead Frank. I've seen factory players crap out pretty quick sometimes for no reason. *shrug* maybe you could find a replacement on ebay for cheap from people who replaced theirs. Who knows. The rest... I dunno.
> 
> ...


Welll ya but what do you expect living in the city.. .. us country bumpkins in Londonderry has nice smooth road.. At least the ones that are paved... God I maybe I should move back to Massachussetts....
I'm think that the track mechanism is jambed... Well I goto head north.. keep in touch, maybe we should hook up sometime in NH

Frank


----------



## chiphead (May 26, 2006)

My 03 is still under warranty and the drivers side seat frame is being replaced because it squeaks.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Cliphead, where in NH are you located..... we should get a NH section going lol


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Greetings:
> I have a few questions that I could use some insight on a 2003 Altima se. here they are:
> 
> I'm having an unusual problwm with the driver's side window. Sometimes when I'm rolling the driver's side window up and it gets to the top it starts to roll down automatically, like it possesed. I have to do this a couple of times in order for it to stay rolled up. Any thoughts on this issues? I 'm thinking the controller switch is on its way out.
> ...


The window is a common problem, it needs to be reset/reprogrammed but weirdly it more common on the the Z's and Maxima's.

Sounds like the radio is dying and in all honesty our factory radios are junk and for what you'd pay for a new one you could install an entire system. So go aftermarket.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Outkast said:


> The window is a common problem, it needs to be reset/reprogrammed but weirdly it more common on the the Z's and Maxima's.
> 
> Sounds like the radio is dying and in all honesty our factory radios are junk and for what you'd pay for a new one you could install an entire system. So go aftermarket.



Brought the car to Peter's Nissan In Nashua, because its under warrenty until this July. 

The window problem was the limit sensor out of alignment. It was reset and worked until we got home and now its out of alignment again. Bringing it back this weekend.

The CD player's track mechanism is jammed, and a new one it on order.

Recall on was done.

Darktide, there is a new people on this forum from NH, most from our area that might be interested in creating a NH section. I know there's a North East regional.

Frank


----------



## chiphead (May 26, 2006)

Darktide said:


> Cliphead, where in NH are you located..... we should get a NH section going lol


Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.
I live and work in the Derry/Manchester area.
How about you Darktide?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

chiphead said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.
> I live and work in the Derry/Manchester area.
> How about you Darktide?



Looks like you, Darktide and myself, live with in 5-10 miles of each other. Hence my screen name indicated where I'm located.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I grew up in manchester. I live in concord with my wife but still work in manchester. I'm working on finding a job up here in concord.


----------



## chiphead (May 26, 2006)

A pleasure to meet you ladies and or gentlemen.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

chiphead said:


> A pleasure to meet you ladies and or gentlemen.



Gents here


----------

